# Furry Star Wars RP



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey all, I'd like to start an RP if anybody is up for it. It'll be my first so bare with me if you could. I'd like the theme to be set in Star Wars but with much more furry. Doesn't really matter to me what timeline it takes place in really. Just let me know if you are interested and put your character info as follows please. 

Name:
Race/Species: 
Gender:
Age:
Extra: (optional: height, weight etc. if desired)
Weapons used: (Blaster, melee, Light saber, force)
Abilities: (same as for weapons)
Skills:
Profession: (not all need have a combat in this thread, food suppliers, merchants, and armorers/weapon makers will be valued as well)
Personality: (behavior, outlook on tbe workd etc.)
Backstory: (is okay to leave blank and reveal over time if desired)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Name : Jin Lust-Sin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ok interesting, I'm sure I can find a way to make this fit into the Star Wars theme.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

As you'll be able to guess i'm partial to Old Republic era themes/tech

Name: Leo
Race/Species: Cathar
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Extra: 5'9" 154 lbs
Weapons used: Dual vibroblades, dual custom blast-cannons (sawed-off shotguns that fire physical rounds: either spread or single slugs/rifle bullets), also carries a small amount of throwing knives and some force abilities
Abilities: inherent physical senses, agility, and balance from being a Cathar. Force: Jump, Speed, Grip (push, pull, and choke) Lightning.
Skills: expert Teras Kasi practitioner and swordsman, reasonably proficient with his blast-cannons.
Profession: Jedi Shadow (very small percentage of Jedi tasked with being the Order's spies, interrogators, and investigators. Primarily used yellow or orange lightsabers, most Jedi didn't know they even existed)
Personality: Sarcastic, realist with a penchant for being a smartass. Grey Jedi.
Backstory: Being trained as a Shadow he tends to keep his past hidden, prefers to work closely with Jin, his boyfriend.
(ignore the all the weapons except the sword, kunai, and the shotguns on his back)


Spoiler: Leo


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> As you'll be able to guess i'm partial to Old Republic era themes/tech
> 
> Name: Leo
> Race/Species: Cathar
> ...


Well then you seem to know a lot about Star Wars it seems. Should be really easy to implement your character. I'm sure you recognized the character description form I got it right from your thread. It is really simple and works pretty well it seems.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 20, 2016)

Now I feel like a total noob for being unfamiliar with Star War yaaay...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Awwww, thanks


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Awwww, thanks


(Also huge star wars nerd. Owns KoTOR 1&2, enjoys SWTOR, the Jedi Knight series (hence the gun wielding jedi to balance it out.) The vibroblades are his way of maintaining his jedi fighting style without breaking his cover)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

I have played swtor and a couple other older ones. I play a LOT of tabletop Star Wars games with my buddies. Stars wars armada, x-wing, and imperial assault.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Now I feel like a total noob for being unfamiliar with Star War yaaay...


Don't worry Jin it's just plasma swords lasers and space magic.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 20, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> Don't worry Jin it's just plasma swords lasers and space magic.


I know what to expect from it, really ; light sabers and weird telekinesis magic of sort, battle ships, yadayada, basically star craft without the zergs
What I'm not familiar with is the plot...


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I know what to expect from it, really ; light sabers and weird telekinesis magic of sort, battle ships, yadayada, basically star craft without the zergs
> What I'm not familiar with is the plot...


Depends on what era you are in. If it's episode 4-7 it's pretty simple good verse bad. If you go with the 1-3 trilogy it get a little more complicated where you think good is good but good turns bad.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Do we want to start with just us 3 or see if more join?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

I vote we go old republic (more freedom with where we go and what we do/wear)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 21, 2016)

That woks for me, do you want to go pre-Phantom Menace or after? Or we could do something like right during the time that Order 66 was given, and we have been tasked with rounding up and trying to save as many jedi and other people of interest as possible.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 21, 2016)

(old republic is like KoTOR/SWTOR era, we could set it during the early parts of the Mandalorian Wars or the aftermath of the Jedi Extermination (Sith Empire's doing before SWTOR began hence the reference to losing a large number of Jedi in the conversation with Satele on Tython as a Jedi Knight.)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry for the long delay been really busy. Car breaking down and busy at work. That works for me if it works for the both of you.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

That's ok, Jin should be waking up soon. Then we can start.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wake up soon? He a few time zones away?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

He's 12 hours ahead of me (lives in Wisconsin so CST)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hmm. Why was I thinking you lived in Michigan along with me. I had thought you posted on my intro post saying you lived here.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 22, 2016)

He is only an hour away from me then.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> He is only an hour away from me then.


No I live in Wisconsin, he lives in Vietnam lol


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh ok got it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 23, 2016)

@Silver Wind34 : you start the scene, I'll just follow


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 23, 2016)

So I must apologize again for the delay, it has been hectic at work, just had an airplane crash that I had to deal with. Anywho enough excuses and on to the rp.

I just now noticed that I haven't supplied a character yet so without further ado here I am.

Name: Silver Wind
Race/Species: Squib (Better description here)
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Extra: Short only about 3' tall, slim and narrow build, very agile. Weight 45lbs
Weapons used: Specializes in long range weaponry, both silent and loud. Preferred weapon is a long range blaster rifle. Has a pistol and knife for close combat.
Abilities: Very accurate rarely misses his shots at range, less accurate up close with the pistol. Very proficient in blade work and hand to hand combat.
Skills: As with the squip species, I have a very keen sense of smell that I sense through my fur. I have been able to focus and raise my situational awareness as well as help me track both people and items due to this ability. Also a very proficient space pilot, not the best at shooting, but very good at maneuvering and out running those that chase me.
Profession: A scavenger, trader, and occasional gun for hire if the job sounds good and I think I can pick up some interesting things for myself on the way.
Personality: Roguish personality, a bit cocky when it comes to his weaponry skills, very curious. I always want to learn more about people that peak my interest as well as technologies both old, current, and new.
Backstory: My parents emigrated from my homeworld Skor II over to Naboo. I was born and raised there often searching, scamming and fending for myself, always trying to improve my abilities. My first blaster I got was a simple one that I acquired through a bit of a hustle in a contest. I trained for endless hours honing my skills and eventually saved enough credits to purchase a proper long range blaster, know that my personality and my keen sense of smell would play right into the long range game. I began to finally venture out on my own, making a name and life for myself. I became the person people went to when they wanted an item or a person found. I typically tried to stay within the law and didn't do any assassinations. My wardrobe will tend to fit whatever the environment calls for blending in with the culture as to not stand out.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok so here is the scene. The basic plot is that Leo and Jin have been tasked with finding any remaining Jedi that may be in hiding or to confirm those that they have lost. In order to aid them in their quest they seek out a squib known as Silver. Rumors have it that he is an expert marksman and tracker and should be able to aid them in their time of need.

_A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away_. The year 15 BBY (Before Battle of Yavin), Order 66 had been given 4 years prior, thus begging the Great Jedi Purge. Many of the Jedi either dead or in hiding. The small blue and silver squib sits alone in the corner of the cantina slowly sipping away at his drink. Somebody had told him to meet them here, though not yet time for their meeting the squib still grows anxious and doubts the meeting. The person that contacted him had been extremely vague until they were able to meet in person. The only reason he agreed to do meet was because his interest had been peaked. A short while later right on time, not a second late or a second soon the silver and blue squib sees two figures approach him. One clearly a Cathar and seems very serious, the other the squib is unable to put his finger on. They approach the table and glare at the creature sitting down next to them.


----------



## Epicdragon55 (Oct 25, 2016)

Name: Vulkin Zephoore
Race/Species: Takloree
Gender: Male
Age: 87
Height: 6'4 (without head frail) / 7'1
Weight: 340
Weapons used: Wields a single Maroon Saber and specializes more with the force than saber combat
Abilities: Using more of the "darker" sides of the Force, Vulkin uses the force as more of a enhancement than a weapon, boosting his strength and speed rather than grabbing and throwing enemies with the Force. Knowing how to bend and use flows of electricity and cast it, that has been one of his few forms of using the force as a weapon.
Skills:
Profession: Tactician and Soldier
Personality: A very serious and stern leader of his people, he cares nothing about what happens outside the borders of his nations, any war going on he sees as aimless and cares nothing of them, as long as they remain away from his people and borders. 

Backstory: Vulkin Zephoore, living on the planet of his people, Zuvam'Bian is a world of scorching heat and wastelands. Ragged and brutal terrain with a unforgiving environment that kills anything weak. The strong survive here, in what little of the young survive to become a adult, those who surpass and survive become some of the great hunters. 

Vulkin survived as few others do and was quickly a part of the Takloree Military forces. Taking in combat at first as infantry, being armed with his rifle he's carried for years. He was quick and saw attacks before they happened, little knowing he had been force sensitive in his younger years. With his rare visions of battles, his astonishing 6th sense of a threat, his remarkable skills in combat had him as a leader of his own soldiers soon enough. 

Years passed, his rank and pride grew, his name was becoming more known, and he was soon reached out by a elder of the Talkoree. He was trained more of his abilities he had, and for decades he would enhance himself of his powers until he would take on the trails and pilgrimage of the Arc Passing. By the age of 81 he claimed his very own light saber after being forged and gaining it's blade in the trails he had to endure. His battles continued on and his abilities were becoming more supreme from each battle. Fighting with strength and a controlled rage, he made waste of his enemies on the battle field. 

Not Sith nor Jedi, Vulkin owes no alliance to any faction of the galaxy, for he cares little of the Republic or Empire. His heart is to his people. By the age of 83 he was granted the right of the people as Supreme Leader, the Arc Sentinel of his people. Supreme commands of Military and Politics, he guides his people further on as he was the youngest Takloree to become this very rank. He assures peace is kept within his borders and advances his race onward to become stronger.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 25, 2016)

(quick edit to my character before we officially begin. his weapons are being changed from two vibroswords to a single two-handed vibrosword and dual blaze yellow bladed lightsabers he keeps hidden away in his jacket.)


Spoiler: vibrosword, courtesy of Jin <3









-the cathar walks up to the squib and sits down after ordering a drink from the bar.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 27, 2016)

Epicdragon55 said:


> Name: Vulkin Zephoore
> Race/Species: Takloree
> Gender: Male
> Age: 87
> ...



Oh my quite the character you got there. Should be able to work you in fairly easily.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 27, 2016)

(Starting to feel like this isn't really the RP for me... I know next to nothing about Star Wars world and plot, and Jin seems completely out-of-place for it...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Updated bio








NAME : Jin Lust-Sin
RACE / SPECIES : unknown (sorry, I have no idea which race my sona would fit in in the Star War world, but he's basically a kangaroo-bat crossbreed)
GENDER : Male
AGE : (currently) 23
EXTRA : 173cm and 153kg
WEAPONS USED : none
ABILITIES : "Cosmos' Force" (basically the list you guys saw earlier, including the capability of breathing in the vaccum environment)
SKILLS : grand-master at combats in general, both melee and long-ranged
PROFESSION : Bounty-Hunter
PERSONALITY : aggressive when provoked and defensive when threatened, but supportive when needed
BACKSTORY : aside from working with his boyfriend Leo in missions and looking for odd jobs on his own to support his family, Jin prefers to keep his past hidden


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 27, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> A short while later right on time, not a second late or a second soon the silver and blue squib sees two figures approach him. One clearly a Cathar and seems very serious, the other the squib is unable to put his finger on. They approach the table and glare at the creature sitting down next to them.


The unknown creature sits down next to the Cathar and crosses his arms as he rests them on the table in a casual manner, looking at Silver with a hollowed glare.


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd be interested in joining! I'd just need to build a character then?


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I'd be interested in joining! I'd just need to build a character then?


Yeah for it we can work ya into it somehow I'm sure.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

_The squib looks up at the Cathar and the unknown creature sitting across the table from him. _"So I hear you two have a job for me, you were pretty vague on the details on our first contact. Care to tell me any more about it?" _I take another sip from my drink, not breaking eye contact with the Cathar._

(Abyssalrider if you could please state that you have been tasked with finding the remaining Jedi that would be great.)
(EpicDragon55, we will get to you in a short while, after the job is accepted we will venture to your planet and ask for you aid.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"the two of us have been tasked with finding those of our order that are still alive."
*gestures to the inside of his jacket as he subtly shows the handle of his lightsabers*
"we heard you can help with that."


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

_Looks over at the golden looking creature sitting next to you for a moment. _"What's up with your friend over there, not very talkative is he? _I shift my gaze back to Leo._ "What's in this for me if I do decide to help?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"Your people are commonly traders and scavengers right? If we come across anything not strictly of value to force-users alone, consider it yours. And by the way he's more than just a friend.."


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"Mm looks like you have done your research on me and my species. As far as you two go, none of my business." _Shrugs in the golden creatures direction averting my gaze. _"So here is what I can offer you, since you know so much about my species I assume you know that we have a very acute sense of smell, this makes me an expert tracker as well as the ability for long distance cover in combat, I don't have to see them if I can smell them. I also have a ship an A-24 Slueth, I'd prefer to use her, small, stealthy, and maneuverable. Should be able to outrun most people, though not out gun."


(I know not chronologically correct but I like the ship, I'll find another if you want.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"I assume you know what I am ? or at least, what I was... fast and maneuverable is good...we don't need a fight if we can avoid it. I met him *gestures at Jin*  on a mission, and long story short we're now partners. Both for work, and for personal reasons... As for knowing your species, let's just say knowing things and gathering information was my job before _that day_."


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"It was a terrible day indeed, and you are not the only one who has done their research, I like to know who I am working with before hand. I am familiar with what your prior occupation was." _I finish the rest of my drink and set the empty glass back on the table. I stand up still quite short compared to you and Jin._ "Well I think that's enough discussion time is wasting, shall we get going then?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"agreed, we'll finish talking on your ship."
(btw, i'm changing his height and weight to make it more in-line with Cathar biology, he is now just under six and a half feet tall weighing around 200 lbs without his equipment, 240 with all of his equipment. wears a durasteel breastplate under a knee-length sleeveless jacket, matching leg armor and boots. with custom gloves so they don't interfere with his force abilities.)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

_We make our way from the cantina over to the hangar where my ship is stored for the time being. I do a short preflight walk around to make sure everything is as it should. We climb inside and the hydraulic door closes behind us latching with a loud *Clank* Everything is clean inside, I like to keep a proper clean and well maintained ship. We sit down at a table in the galley and strike up our discussion once more. _"So do you have any leads, anywhere we should look first? I don't like going into things blindly."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"only one lead, but I don't know how reliable it is. Though i'm curious if you know exactly what my role in the Order was, many of my fellow members didn't even know exactly what it was I did."


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"Well if you must know I have it on reliable sources that you used to be a top ranking member of the Shadow force. You were very good at hiding what you did, but there is always a trail."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"Then your reliable source was better informed than most of the Order, we took our orders directly from the Grand Council, and most of the Order didn't even know we existed. Though I am curious about this "source" of yours, I won't pry. Knowledge like that would make him a person of immense interest to the Empire... The first and so far only lead I have so far points to Nar Shaadaa."

(btw his lightsabers will look like what the combination of all these parts into one handle would look like. (also the custom design for the dual lightsabers I plan to order and make) the pictures are in the spoiler below)



Spoiler: Lightsabers






Spoiler: Blade Color











Spoiler: Emitter











Spoiler: Body











Spoiler: Coupler











Spoiler: Pommel








none of these are my pictures, they are from the UltraSabers website. (the site I plan to use when I make my custom lightsabers)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"I won't reveal my source under any circumstance, though I will say he was once in a position of great power. He gave me very little to no details about what you actually did but only the bare minimum. But from my understanding you should be careful revealing such a unique item. Such a thing tends to stand out, especially to those of us with an interest in exotic things." _I gesture to the Light Saber in your coat. _"So Nar Shaddaa, huh obviously in the profession I'm in I know that place well. Care to tell me about what this lead entails?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"if you know I was a Shadow, than you know what could happen if someone tries taking them. That's why I carry this as well. *gestures his towards the vibrosword on his back* fits my alternative combat style without any hindrance,and without revealing my past. The blast-cannons on my back were a gift from a very skilled bounty hunter I met a long time ago. Most Shadows were Gray Jedi, myself included, which is why I don't mind carrying alternative weapons or using the more _'colorful'_ parts of the force."
*tucks away his sabers in the back of his jacket*
"the lead points to a smuggler on Nar Shaadaa who may have information on a member of my order, we intend to ask him about it. Your species sense of smell and skill at tracking would prove highly useful in finding him and any other people we may need to locate during our mission."


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"Very well then I'll set course for Nar Shaddaa, once we get there we can get right to work then." _With that I move into the cockpit and take the captain's chair turning a few knobs and pushing a few buttons and levers as the ship slowly comes to life. Lights turning on and blinking a few sounds can be heard as the electronics fire up. I start the engines as a low soft growl can be heard from the back of the star ship. I put on a small headset and speak. _"Traffic control this is Sierra Whiskey Three Four requesting permission to leave the hangar and set course to Nar Shaddaa." _A few voices are heard back through my speakers and I give the ship some thrust as we gently lift off the ground. _"Anything to say before we finally depart?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 28, 2016)

The strange creature finally speaks out, after keeping silence for so long. His voice sounds rather off, almost "lifeless", but his tone sounds rather impatient :

- Yeah. Make it quick.

(sorry for not replying at all ; I honestly have no idea what you guys were talking about, so the best I'd do is simply remain silent, observe and listen)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

(No worries Jin) _With that I push the throttles forward the engines begin to roar as we soar through the skies. Our ship quickly leaving the atmosphere and entering space. I set the autopilot system. _


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"Not that I question your motives for agreeing to help us with our task, but I am curious why you're willing to. I assume you're aware of the consequences should you be caught helping us?"


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"You see the empire seems to question my "hobbies" and seem to have interest in a few of the items that I have collected over the years. Anything to take them down a notch I'm up for. Plus this sounds like a good opportunity for adventure and seems like I could get a few good items out of it."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"One thing I can say about Shadows, is where we go...'_adventure_' is never far away... If I've learned one thing during my travels, it's that scavengers and smugglers are often some of the best people to talk to when you want information."


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"Very perceptive of you. We tend to know things that most others don't. I try my best to keep all dealing legal but when the times arise I will do what needs to be done. You can learn a lot of information just by being patient and watching your surroundings."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"Considering that gathering information was half my job..I wouldn't have been very good at it if I didn't know that much. What was your opinion of the Order?"


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"Impartial really. They never did me any wrong and I never did them wrong. So all in all the order was fine with me. This new Empire though I tell ya they have been rubbing me the wrong way."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"The Empire is rubbing a lot of people the wrong way. If it wasn't for my using my own militia instead of clones, i'd have died that day. Many were Cathar like myself, but most weren't."
*looks to the ground in shame*
"They were all dead within the first couple weeks...Jin and I are all that remains of it, now I continue the fight in their honor. But this mission takes precedence."


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"I've heard the stories, I'm truly sorry for it. We really lost a good thing that day." _I flip a few knobs and retard the throttles. We emerge from hyperspace as the planet Nar Shaddaa comes into view. _"So do you have a city or region that we can start looking at for this source of yours or just the central smuggler's hub?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

"They didn't actually specify that...that's why I wasn't sure how reliable it was."


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 28, 2016)

"Understood. Well that should be as good a place to start as any then. Anything else I should know before we get down and head in?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 29, 2016)

"Other than the obvious of helping us avoid any imperial spies, we should be good. It's not my first time here, and certainly won't be my last."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

(assuming this rp is abandoned?)


----------



## Corleona (Nov 18, 2016)

So is this still happening


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 18, 2016)

(I hope so...)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 20, 2016)

(Sorry apparently FA decided to stop giving me notices)


----------



## Corleona (Nov 20, 2016)

(May I go ahead and submit my rp sheet then)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 20, 2016)

(Yes please do)


----------



## Corleona (Nov 20, 2016)

Name: Corleona
Race/Species: Snow Wolf
Gender: Male
Age: 29
Extra: 6'0 tall 290 pounds 
Weapons used: Dual lightsaber (blade purple and red) Force 
Abilities: Multiple saber forms and Mastery of all force lightning styles (weak in other areas of force spells)
Skills: Negotiations, Mental resistance, Rapid healing
Profession: Assassin 
Personality: Calm calculating and can be loyal otherwise comes off as icey or cold
Backstory: Unkown (more to be revealed through rp)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 20, 2016)

Alright how about this. Since you listed yourself as an assassin, you were hired to assassinate is but we somehow persuade you to join us.


----------



## Corleona (Nov 20, 2016)

That could work well def be interesting


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 20, 2016)

Y'all still rping?


----------



## Corleona (Nov 21, 2016)

(We going to do the rp here Skype discord ?)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 22, 2016)

(Yep we are still doing the rp. And it doesn't matter if we do the rp here, discord, skype, or telegram. Whichever works best for everybody.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 22, 2016)

(I have discord)


----------



## Corleona (Nov 22, 2016)

(Discord works for me or Skype just let me know I'm excited to get started)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

(I got discord as well)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 22, 2016)

(Alright I will get a Discord channel set up for the rp then and post the link.)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 22, 2016)

Discord


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> (Alright I will get a Discord channel set up for the rp then and post the link.)


(I'm on my phone atm, no idea how to join...)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm on my phone atm, no idea how to join...)


I think if you go into discord and paste the link in somewhere it should work.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> I think if you go into discord and paste the link in somewhere it should work.


I tried, but nothing pops up :|
Just add me then : JinLust4Sin#3259


----------



## Holan Lightningfoot (Nov 23, 2016)

Mind if I submit a ref, and "hop" in?


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 23, 2016)

Holan Lightningfoot said:


> Mind if I submit a ref, and "hop" in?


Sure feel free. Just add the link in discord. I believe I set it to not expire.


----------



## Wendy-Wendall (Nov 24, 2016)

Can I join? I'm a star wars loving furry


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 24, 2016)

Wendy-Wendall said:


> Can I join? I'm a star wars loving furry


Yeah go for it. Join in on the discord channel.


----------



## Upyourshit2 (Nov 25, 2016)

How do I join?


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 25, 2016)

Go back a page and join the discord channel. And fill out the character sheet on page one as well please.


----------

